
Numerical Domains of China - gkbrk
https://gkbrk.com/2017/02/numerical-domains-of-china/
======
Geertje123
Certain numbers have certain meanings in China. Some are lucky, which are more
occuring, and some are unlucky numbers, which you wont see much. This is the
main reason for their use in domain names. More info here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_in_Chinese_culture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_in_Chinese_culture)

------
teknologist
Did you try running your script on the .cn and .com.cn TLDs? I'm sure you'd
find more interesting results.

